# لمحبي البرادات الانجليزية .. براده لامبيريت مع مبرد ثيرموكنج اسبيكتريم



## البرادات (17 أبريل 2018)

*صباح الخيرعليكم جميعا
عرض بسعر مميز لبراد انجليزي بحالة جيدة جدا
رقم العرض هو 315052
براده لامبيريت مع مبرد ثيرموكنج اسبيكتريم
موديل 2005
مواصفات قياسية للسفر الدولي
عرض252 سم ... ارتفاع 260 سم
شاسيه كامل قوي جدا مع محاور ساف
للاستفسار تواصل معنا هاتفيا او عبر الواتس اب
من داخل السعودية : 0509313043
و من خارج السعودية : 00966509313043









*​


----------

